# Lyft Pax think they have power



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Lyft makes everyone rate their driver.

Pax thinks that they can get what they want, and if they don't, they will give you a 4 or worse.

You know what... I'm sick of having to please Lyft Pax...

My job is to get them from point A to B.. I'm not their water boy, nor their stand up comic, DJ, or therapist. I'm a DRIVER....

My über rating is 4.9+... (either they rate you 5 or nothing at all)

Lyft rating is a mess... whatever.. I'll get you there.. I will always get you there... but I will not cower to the PAX because you can give me a 4!

I will do my job safely, so.. give me whatever rating you want to give me.

/rant over


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

uberlyfting123 said:


> Lyft makes everyone rate their driver.
> 
> Pax thinks that they can get what they want, and if they don't, they will give you a 4 or worse.
> 
> ...


It's like lyft encourage bad rating....when a pax is about to rate a driver, lyft reminds them that if you rate 3 or lower you won't never see the driver again....why even put such a negative ideal in these pax head.....that's like a restaurant saying, "if you say you don't like the waiter your meal is free"


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a pax threaten me with a 1star about 3mins into the ride after I said no to a drive thru. I quickly just pulled over told him to get out. As he stared at me with a dumb look I just told him he needs to decide which is more important while standing out in the downpour rating me or ordering another ride.... and by the way your getting a 1 from me that's going to affect you way more than me so good luck with that next ride. Not sure how long he waited for that next ride


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberlyfting123 said:


> Lyft makes everyone rate their driver.
> 
> Pax thinks that they can get what they want, and if they don't, they will give you a 4 or worse.
> 
> ...


I'm sure a lot of people think 4 is very good or good and 5 is excellent and only give out 4s worry more about the 1s

But yeah I am gonna stop chatting up millenials who don't tip, I am not gonna entertain you for free, and tell you about my funny and lousy Uber rides and the stupid policies we are not told about like minor solo pax to get stiffed on a tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

dbla said:


> I had a pax threaten me with a 1star about 3mins into the ride after I said no to a drive thru. I quickly just pulled over told him to get out. As he stared at me with a dumb look I just told him he needs to decide which is more important while standing out in the downpour rating me or ordering another ride.... and by the way your getting a 1 from me that's going to affect you way more than me so good luck with that next ride. Not sure how long he waited for that next ride


LMAO! Golden.

I tell pax who ask for destination changes to alter the destination in the app themselves. I had a pax, who just reached their destination, ask me to not end the ride so their friend could get in and go somewhere. 

I hit the eject button and looked at her then said "sorry, what was that?" Funny how she didn't want to request a ride for her friend immediately after that.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

dbla said:


> I had a pax threaten me with a 1star about 3mins into the ride after I said no to a drive thru. I quickly just pulled over told him to get out. As he stared at me with a dumb look I just told him he needs to decide which is more important while standing out in the downpour rating me or ordering another ride.... and by the way your getting a 1 from me that's going to affect you way more than me so good luck with that next ride. Not sure how long he waited for that next ride


 A pax tried something similar driving for uber and lyft, I put they ass out on the next corner, They can keep their one star and $3.50 cheap ride....Get the hell out, lol.



dbla said:


> I had a pax threaten me with a 1star about 3mins into the ride after I said no to a drive thru. I quickly just pulled over told him to get out. As he stared at me with a dumb look I just told him he needs to decide which is more important while standing out in the downpour rating me or ordering another ride.... and by the way your getting a 1 from me that's going to affect you way more than me so good luck with that next ride. Not sure how long he waited for that next ride


 He definitely deserved it..lol, I threw out a couple uber and lyft passengers.

Lyft is just as bad as uber, Some of the policies are different but in my market the pay is the same and lyfy passengers in my experience is more ghetto and rude.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

100% agree with statement above. That's my experience. And no Lyft "select" or "black car".... See ya...


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Lyft is just as bad as uber, Some of the policies are different but in my market the pay is the same and lyfy passengers in my experience is more ghetto and rude.


I find that quite the opposite. My PAX are a higher class on LYFT than on uber. My ratings on LYFT are much better (4.7) than when I drove for uber (4.3) . Tips are also greater. Have a new strategy with LYFT than I did with uber. Most riders don't understand the rating system, when people don't understand things, they need to be explained. Unbelievable how many PAX's think a 4* is good.

In the LYFT/uber world.
5 Stars = This was an acceptable or good ride.
4 Stars = This was an UNACCEPTABLE experience.
In the real world a 4* would be a 80%

The way it should be! And needs to be posted above or below the stars!

1 = Poor
2 = Fair
3 = Good
4 = Very Good
5 = Excellent


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sueron said:


> . Unbelievable how many PAX's think a 4* is good.


4 is good and 5 is great, only not in the Uber and Lyft world. 5 if good, 4 or less you are fired.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

More and more services are changing to the "Netflix" thumbs up/down system as it's easier for people to discern between acceptable and unacceptable than all the gradients in between. Even though it's binary, it seems to provide more accurate responses from passengers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dbla said:


> I had a pax threaten me with a 1star about 3mins into the ride after I said no to a drive thru. I quickly just pulled over told him to get out. As he stared at me with a dumb look I just told him he needs to decide which is more important while standing out in the downpour rating me or ordering another ride.... and by the way your getting a 1 from me that's going to affect you way more than me so good luck with that next ride. Not sure how long he waited for that next ride


His one star to you could get you fired. Your one star to him does absolutely nothing.

But you did good. I would have ended the trip there too. If im gonna get a 1 star, well, you can walk the rest of the way or pay more to get home.


----------

